# BRISKET N CREAM CHEESE STUFFED JALAPEÑOS



## yankee2bbq (Sep 4, 2022)

Got a bunch of jalapeños from the garden. 
Also had a brisket flat in the freezer from a previous smoke. Had cream cheese, cheddar cheese and bacon in the fridge. 
Time to make some stuffed jalapeños poppers. 
Smoked them on the WSM with cherry wood at 250 degrees. Took almost 3 hours. 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes sir those look great ! Pass me a.plate!

Keith


----------



## tbern (Sep 4, 2022)

look very good, beautiful color!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 4, 2022)

Heck yeah!!!  Those look awesome.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 4, 2022)

Fine work there, I'd be all over it! RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks guys! Come on over boys! I have leftovers!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 4, 2022)

YES, I could suck back a few of those , lumber and all. lol

David


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 4, 2022)

Those look tasty!  Everything is better with brisket!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2022)

Those really look good Justin!
I don’t know why I have never used brisket in an ABT, that will change!
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 4, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thanks guys! Come on over boys! I have leftovers!!!


Heck yeah, Justin!! Simply gorgeous and there would not be any leftovers around here...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2022)

Hell yeah, those look like some really tasty tidbits.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

Wow Justin, those look amazing but a bit too tantalizing. Been on the road for several days and had forgotten how horrible restaurant food is. Your post is a great reminder why we are looking forward to being home tomorrow. Beautiful job sir but I hope you didn't get a popper stuck between dem tooths 

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks again everyone for all the compliments! I appreciate you!


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks great Justin I be all over those.  Did you sauce them?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 5, 2022)

When almost done I sauced them with some sweet baby rays bbq sauce


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Sep 6, 2022)

Those look like some yummy poppers!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 7, 2022)

Those look delicious! Leftovers are just a terrible thing! 

Ryan


----------



## babydoc (Sep 12, 2022)

Something else I'm gonna have to try.


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 13, 2022)

That's a winner-winner brisket dinner.


----------



## mmelton005 (Jan 4, 2023)

that is my favorite side/app!!


----------

